# Kan het NL gentoo-wiki opgedoekt worden?

## infirit

Is er ook maar iemand die zich bekommerd over het Nederlands talige gentoo-wiki? * Recent changes, geen. 

* Meeste pagina's zijn blanco

* en als er al wat staat is het in het engels

Er is geen overleg of wat dan ook. Ik zou graag zien dat het een success word maar zoals het nu is kan het van mij gewoon opgedoekt worden.

EDIT: geeft ook veel errors, zoeken bijv is kapot.

----------

## Q-collective

De wiki loopt idd niet echt nee. Maar om dan maar te zeggen om het op te doeken is ook zinloos.

De structuur an sich is prima, wil je zelf iets toevoegen, kan dat altijd. 

Wil je iets toevoegen op de frontpage, dan contact je even een van de mods (ik heb niets meer van het voorstel gehoord om gebruikers zich verplicht te laten registeren/inloggen voordat ze iets kunnen editen, dus die pagina staat gewoon op slot om ons tegen de spam bots te beschermen).

----------

## infirit

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> De wiki loopt idd niet echt nee. Maar om dan maar te zeggen om het op te doeken is ook zinloos.

 

Mee eens, vandaar mijn vraag/oproep.

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> De structuur an sich is prima, wil je zelf iets toevoegen, kan dat altijd.

 In augustus heb ik een poging gedaan om de structuur te laten lijken op dat van het engelse. Maar mijn vraag over hoe we omgaan met templates op de frontpage is na bijna 3 maanden nog niet beantwoord??

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Wil je iets toevoegen op de frontpage, dan contact je even een van de mods (ik heb niets meer van het voorstel gehoord om gebruikers zich verplicht te laten registeren/inloggen voordat ze iets kunnen editen, dus die pagina staat gewoon op slot om ons tegen de spam bots te beschermen).

 

Das een mengelmoes van engels en Nederlands dus dat zou gedaan moeten worden. En ik ben er ook voor dat alleen geregistreerde gebruikers kunnen aanpassen.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd ik vind het super dat er een nederlands talige wiki is maar als een zoek functie, notificatie van wijzeging en vergelijken van versie niet werkt dan ben ik snel uitgekeken.

Dus alle vlaams en nederlandse Gentoo mensen laten we er wat van maken!

----------

## fuge

Als gewone gebruiker ga ik altijd naar de engelse wiki der staat veel meer op en ik heb niet echt behoefte aan een nederlandse wiki. Ik ga ook altijd vanuit de veronderstelling dat de engelse wiki recenter is. De nederlands wiki moet al beter worden dan de engelse vooraleer het echt veel gebruikt zou worden denk'k.

----------

## coax

Mja, over het algemeen zijn Nederlanders en Belgen redelijk goed in Engels. Als ge dan moeite steekt in zo'n wiki artikel is het echt niet zo moeilijk om het dan in het Engels te doen en zo een veel groter publiek te bereiken.

Voor van die Fransen die maar een half woord Engels verstaan ja, maar voor de Belgen en de Nederlanders ...

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Ik ben heel pas geleden begonnen met een Nederlandstalige Linux wiki. Opzettelijk doe ik dat in het Nederlands, want er zijn toch nog veel Nederlanders en Vlamingen die niet zo goed zijn in het Engels en dit soort info liever in het Nederlands lezen.

----------

## Po0ky

Dan wordt het tijd dat die belgen en nederlanders de request pagina gebruiken  :Smile: 

----------

## infirit

Wat ik mis is een algemene richting waar we met de wiki naar toe willen gaan. Is het doel een vertaalde kopie van de engelse te maken? Of willen we alle artikelen zelf schrijven? Ook mis ik een moderator die categorien toevoegd en verwijzingen maakt naar de index pagina's etc.

Ideeen/Suggesties?

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

ik heb me recent ook bezeggehouden met het vertalen van pagina's wanneer ik wat tijd over had. (user: Achohr)

ik ben van het idee dat als iedereen een beetje zou helpen vertalen, de engelse artikels allesinds al vertaald zullen worden. Hierdoor zou de wiki  meer gebruikt worden (nu is de kans dat je artikel ertussen staat zéér klein   :Very Happy:  ) en zullen nederlands gerichtte artikels wel volgen

dat alleen geregistreerde gebruikers de pagina's kunnen aanpassen vind ik een goed idee, al zou ik persoonlijk wel wat meer willen kunnen doen (indien een wiki-mod mij wat meer bevoegdheid wilt geven... tis welkom  :Wink: . Van de laatste drie dingen die ik wou doen kon ik er twee niet omdat ik de bevoegdheid niet had.)

de wiki is trouwens recent geupgrade naar versie 1.5 heb ik me laten vertellen dus alles zou nu moeten werken.

----------

## /carlito

 *Lazy_Dewd wrote:*   

> Van de laatste drie dingen die ik wou doen kon ik er twee niet omdat ik de bevoegdheid niet had.)

 

Indien je iets moet aanpassen waarvoor je geen bevoegdheid hebt geef je gewoon een seintje aan een van de mods.

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

hebk gedaan  :Wink: 

als het belangrijk genoeg was natuurlijk.. niet ivm vertalen van een pagina waar ik niet aankon

----------

## /carlito

@ Achohr

Tot welke pagina's zou je toegang moeten krijgen?

Wat ben je met deze pagina's van plan?

Wat is je motivatie om meer bevoegdheid te krijgen en wat zou je hiertegenover stellen?

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

@ carlito

- vb de link 'vertalen' op de hoofdpagina wijst naar de engelse wiki, de andere dingen lijken al gedaan te zijn of ik vind ze niet meer terug

- vertalen, as usual  :Smile: 

- zo zou ik details die mij storen (zoals bovenstaande) kunnen verhelpen

ik heb echter zeer weinig tijd op dit ogenblik (al een tijdje niets meer kunne vertalen zoals te zien is in recente wijzigingen) door examens die nu voor de deur staan en problemen met de gezondheid   :Sad: . ook heb ik één week op twee geen internet zodat een wekelijkse update van de hoofdpagina nogal moeilijk zou worden, anders was dit met plezier gedaan.

Ik denk dus niet dat ik op dit ogenblik van veel nut zal kunnen zijn eigenlijk  :Wink: 

----------

## /carlito

Als je wat meer tijd en zin hebt om mee te helpen laat je maar iets weten! We need all the help we can get.

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

will do

----------

## aidy

Mss moeten we een lijst met vertalers maken en dan de hele tijd systematisch de engelstalige wiki aflopen...

----------

## Q-collective

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Mss moeten we een lijst met vertalers maken en dan de hele tijd systematisch de engelstalige wiki aflopen...

 

Bied jij je alvast aan?  :Smile: 

----------

## aidy

Um ja das wel goed zo...

kheb niet so heel veel tijd (ik zit vijf dagen in de week op internaat enzo), maar ik zal zeker wel een tekst of twee per week kunnen doen.

----------

## Q-collective

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Um ja das wel goed zo...
> 
> kheb niet so heel veel tijd (ik zit vijf dagen in de week op internaat enzo), maar ik zal zeker wel een tekst of twee per week kunnen doen.

 

Kijk, concrete toezeggingen, daar kunnen we wat mee!

Wie volgt?

Ik zal zo ook wel weer eens wat meer tijd besteden aan het vertalen van dingen uit het engels naar het Nederlands.

Overigens, voor diegenen die met de engelse mods in contact staan: 

Hoe zit het met de functie om alleen ingelogde personen schrijfrechten te geven? Volgens iedereen was dit immers de meest voor de hand liggende oplossing om spambotjes tegen te gaan, maar we zijn inmiddels een maandje of 6 (!) verder en de functie is er nog steeds niet. Waartoe de frontpage nog steeds noodgedwongen op slot staat voor alle normale gebruikers... En die spambotjes zijn overigens ook een belangrijke reden (denk ik) voor het stilvallen voor onze prille Nederlandse community op de Gentoo Wiki.

Wie kan hier helderheid over geven? Dit is immers best belangrijk.

----------

## aidy

Graag wel iemand die gewoon zegt wat ik moet doen hè, kan menietschelen wie maar ik wil dat niet zijn  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Graag wel iemand die gewoon zegt wat ik moet doen hè, kan menietschelen wie maar ik wil dat niet zijn 

 

Ja, ik was van plan om een aparte pagina te maken met een lijst van engelse artikelen die, om te beginnen, a) erg populair zijn en b) wel op de nederlandse wiki staan, maar niet vertaald zijn.

Komt morgen wel, eerst wat slapen  :Wink: 

----------

## /carlito

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Hoe zit het met de functie om alleen ingelogde personen schrijfrechten te geven?

 

Dit zal er niet komen aangezien dit indruist tegen de principes van een wiki. Dit zou jij trouwens ook moeten weten! Sta jij niet ingeschreven op de devel-mailing list?

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Waartoe de frontpage nog steeds noodgedwongen op slot staat voor alle normale gebruikers... 

 

Dit zal ook zo blijven. De gewone gebruiker heeft er geen nood aan om iets te veranderen aan de hoofdpagina. Deze blijft ondehouden door de mods.

Op deze manier blijft er een controle over welke artikels er op de hoofdpagina verschijnen. Natuurlijk kan iedereen wel nog meehelpen dmv artikels te nomineren voor de hoofpdagina!

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> En die spambotjes zijn overigens ook een belangrijke reden (denk ik) voor het stilvallen voor onze prille Nederlandse community op de Gentoo Wiki. 

 

De voornaamste reden voor het stilvallen van de wiki ligt in de weinige interesse.  Dit heeft natuurlijk een escalerend efect! Hoe minder wijzigingen er gebeuren, hoe minder bezoekers, ... 

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Mss moeten we een lijst met vertalers maken en dan de hele tijd systematisch de engelstalige wiki aflopen...

 

Misschien moeten we gewoon vertalen ipv een lijst op te stellen...   :Smile: 

----------

## aidy

Het gaat veel beter gaan als iedereen zijn vaste vijf artikels ofzo heeft zou ik zo denken

----------

## /carlito

Ik ben er echt van overtuigd dat zo een lijst enkel een slechte invloed gaat hebben aangezien het vertalen dan een soort verplichting zou worden...

Vrijheid is imo een heel belangrijk onderdeel van het principe van een wiki. 

De beste resultaten hier zouden we halen als iedereen die in dit draadje gepost heeft regelmatig eens een bezoekje zou brengen aan de wiki en zijn ervaringen neerpent ,een artikel begint te vertalen, pagina's zou nomineren voor de frontpage, ...

Het grootste probleem met onze wiki is natuurlijk dat elke belg/nederlander goed zijn plan kan trekken in het engels en hierdoor meteen naar de engelstalige wiki gaat als hij/zij hulp nodig heeft. (Ik betrap mezelf hier regelmatig op!) Indien ik een howto raadpleegde, en ik dit enkel in het engels kon terugvinden, spoorde ik mezelf aan om dat artikel te vertalen. Zo zal de motivatie om te vertalen veel groter worden dan dat je zomaar een artikel moet vertalen dat je toegewezen werd...

----------

## Q-collective

 */carlito wrote:*   

> Dit zou jij trouwens ook moeten weten! Sta jij niet ingeschreven op de devel-mailing list?

 

Ik krijg al genoeg mail, geen behoefte aan nog meer eigenlijk.

 */carlito wrote:*   

> ...Dit zal er niet komen aangezien dit indruist tegen de principes van een wiki...
> 
> ...Dit zal ook zo blijven. De gewone gebruiker heeft er geen nood aan om iets te veranderen aan de hoofdpagina. Deze blijft ondehouden door de mods...

 

Ligt het nou aan mij of spreek je jezelf nou compleet tegen?

 */carlito wrote:*   

> De voornaamste reden voor het stilvallen van de wiki ligt in de weinige interesse.  Dit heeft natuurlijk een escalerend efect! Hoe minder wijzigingen er gebeuren, hoe minder bezoekers, ... 

 

Het een sluit het ander niet uit.

 */carlito wrote:*   

> Misschien moeten we gewoon vertalen ipv een lijst op te stellen...  

 

Een lijst van artikelen geeft wel enige houvast voor mensen die er behoefte aan hebben.

----------

## /carlito

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  */carlito wrote:*   ...Dit zal er niet komen aangezien dit indruist tegen de principes van een wiki...
> 
> ...Dit zal ook zo blijven. De gewone gebruiker heeft er geen nood aan om iets te veranderen aan de hoofdpagina. Deze blijft ondehouden door de mods... Ligt het nou aan mij of spreek je jezelf nou compleet tegen?

 

Ik verwachtte al dat ik hierop reactie zou krijgen.  :Smile:  Ik spreek mezelf hier eigenlijk wel tegen. Maar zelf bij de grootste vrijheid is er nog steeds nood aan een beetje organisatie! Artikels die op de hoofpdagina komen moeten eerst genomineerd worden door de gebruikers en daarna goedgekeurd door de mods.

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  */carlito wrote:*   
> 
> Dit zou jij trouwens ook moeten weten! Sta jij niet ingeschreven op de devel-mailing list? Ik krijg al genoeg mail, geen behoefte aan nog meer eigenlijk.

 

Als mod ben je eigenlijk wel eigenlijk wel genoodzaakt om ingeschreven te zijn op de mailing list... Wanneer kom je eigenlijk nog eens wat mee helpen op de wiki???

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Een lijst van artikelen geeft wel enige houvast voor mensen die er behoefte aan hebben.

 

Misschien wel, maar volgens mij kunnen we die tijd beter steken in het vertalen/onderhouden van de wiki. mocht iemand zich geroepen voelen om een lijstje met nog te vertalen artikelen op stellen , zou ik dit met plezier een plaatsje geven op de wiki!

----------

## Q-collective

 */carlito wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*    */carlito wrote:*   ...Dit zal er niet komen aangezien dit indruist tegen de principes van een wiki...
> 
> ...Dit zal ook zo blijven. De gewone gebruiker heeft er geen nood aan om iets te veranderen aan de hoofdpagina. Deze blijft ondehouden door de mods... Ligt het nou aan mij of spreek je jezelf nou compleet tegen? 
> 
> Ik verwachtte al dat ik hierop reactie zou krijgen.  Ik spreek mezelf hier eigenlijk wel tegen. Maar zelf bij de grootste vrijheid is er nog steeds nood aan een beetje organisatie! Artikels die op de hoofpdagina komen moeten eerst genomineerd worden door de gebruikers en daarna goedgekeurd door de mods.

 

Met alle respect, maar wat een onzin. Als vrijheid zo hoog in je vaandel staat, dan moet je mensen ook de vrijheid gunnen om de frontpage aan te passen.

Als ik moest kiezen tussen verplicht inloggen of helemaal de frontpage niet aan mogen passen als normale gebruiker, dan wist ik het toch wel.

 */carlito wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*    */carlito wrote:*   
> 
> Dit zou jij trouwens ook moeten weten! Sta jij niet ingeschreven op de devel-mailing list? Ik krijg al genoeg mail, geen behoefte aan nog meer eigenlijk. 
> 
> Als mod ben je eigenlijk wel eigenlijk wel genoodzaakt om ingeschreven te zijn op de mailing list... Wanneer kom je eigenlijk nog eens wat mee helpen op de wiki???

 

Ik heb de afgelopen weken inderdaad niet eens de moeite genomen om te kijken, maar de maanden die daaraan vooraf gingen waren nou ook niet echt bommetjes van activiteit. Maar ik zal er weer eens een kijkje nemen.

----------

## Q-collective

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Graag wel iemand die gewoon zegt wat ik moet doen hè, kan menietschelen wie maar ik wil dat niet zijn 

 

Bij deze

Succes  :Wink: 

----------

## aidy

Amai, veel is dat niet  :Very Happy: 

Maar goed, schrijven we bij het artikel dat we ermee bezig zijn?

----------

## Q-collective

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Amai, veel is dat niet 
> 
> Maar goed, schrijven we bij het artikel dat we ermee bezig zijn?

 

Bij vertalingen is dat niet noodzakelijk.

----------

## aidy

Nee, op die lijst bedoel ik...

----------

## Q-collective

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Nee, op die lijst bedoel ik...

 

Oh, kun je doen, als het veel werk is enzo.

Overigens kun je zelf natuurlijk ook altijd artikelen erop zetten he! Ik zie niet alles ofzo  :Wink: 

Woot: mijn 1234'ste post!!!!111 \o/

----------

## aidy

haha

OK, ik doe wel dat X.org-transparantie artikel.

----------

## aidy

Iemand zal wel dat stuk over KDE enzo moeten dubbelchecken want ik weet niet of ik al die nederlandstalige benamingen juist heb...

----------

## aidy

Hah ik zit al over de helft!

Moet nu wel wat voor school doen dus de rest is wel voor later   :Wink: 

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

examens gedaan enzo, kga mij terug wa bezeghouden met vertalen

veel verantwoordelijkheid kannek weer ni neme want kmoet een programmeerproject coordinere, zal altijd wel iets zijn ze

terug meer vertaal activiteit op de wiki zo te zien  :Very Happy: 

trouwens, ik ga zo veel naar de engelse wiki omdat ik zeker ben dat daar het artikel zal staan. als een groot deel reeds vertaald zal zijn, zullen de bezoekers wel stijgen  :Smile: 

@LordMyth

ik heb het KDE stuk nagelezen en er was één zin nog niet vertaald. ik heb dit snel aangepast.

ivm met die termen, ik vertaal die persoonlijk niet. aangezien heel wat mensen hun gentoo engelstalig hebben, zijn deze verwijzigen dan moeilijker terug te vinden. mss moeten we bv > transparency (transparantie) < gebruiken of > transparantie (transparancy) zodat beide weergegeven zijn (transparency in het geval van een knop die de user moet vinden welteverstaan, geen uitleg in tekst)

das ieder zijn mening waarschijnlijk

----------

## Detroit77

Ik verveelde mij gisteren, en aldus besloot ik een artikeltje te vertalen welke op de te_doen lijst stond. 

Aangezien ik voor mijn werk per week al meerdere uren bezig ben met documenteren en vertalen kan ik niet altijd garanderen dat ik tijd/zin heb om hiermee bezig te zijn, maar af en toe wil ik mij hieraan gerust wijden.   :Cool: .

----------

## Q-collective

Ja, het gaat al wat beter zo  :Smile: 

Heeft iemand overigens een nederlandstalig systeem? Ik heb er wel eentje, maar mijn man-pages zijn al maanden hartstikke stuk (geen idee wat daar nou weer de oorzaak van is).

Anyway, kan diegene dus even de man-pages vullen die leeg zijn op de te_doen lijst?

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

waarom staan de ads by google zo laag?

----------

